# الهندسة ،،، حلم يرآدوني لتحقـيقه ،،،



## Gloria (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
أنا طالبه أدرس بالمرحلة الثآنويه وحلم حياتي يرادوني منذ الصغر أن أصبح مهندسه وحتى الآن ، فأنا أهنئكم على هذا التقدم والنجاح الباهر في تحقيق طموحكم وأمالكم وفقكم الله ورعاكم ،، وقمت بالتسجيل في هذا المنتدى الجميل لسؤالكم بعض الأسئلة بخصوص هذا المجال .

ماهي أفضل التخصصات التي تراها مناسبة جداً للفتاة كمهنة مهندسه ؟

ماهي الأساسيات المطلوبه والمهمة لدراسة الهندسة ؟

هل دراسة الهندسة صعبه أم سهله ؟

على ماذا تعتمد دراسة الهندسة بالضبط ؟

ماذا تنصح لطالب لازال يدرس بالثانويه على تركيزه لبعض المواد من أجل دراسة الهندسه ؟

كم مدة دراسة الهندسه ؟

سامحوني على اطالة الأسئلة ومعذرة على الأزعاج ،،، فأنا من محبي الهندسة وأهنئكم مرة أخرى على على هذ اللقب ومعذرة للأزعاج ،،،


----------



## Gloria (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ليش مآآآآآآآحد رد لهالدرجة الأسئلة صعبه !!!!!!! ماتوقعتها ،،، 80


----------



## طـمـووح إنسآن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياأختي

أنا مهندس كهربائي

وأن شاء الله تتحققي حلمك وتصبحين مهندسة

وبالنسبة لأسئلتك سوف أبدا بالأجابة عليها بسريع :84:


ماهي أفضل التخصصات التي تراها مناسبة جداً للفتاة كمهنة مهندسه ؟

عندنا في السعودية أفضل تخصص للفتاة هي هندسة ديكور لانه هو التخصص الوحيد في المملكة ولكن الفرص الوظيفية وحاجات سوق العمل تختلف من منطقة لاخرى كما تختلف من وقت الى وقت.

ماهي الأساسيات المطلوبه والمهمة لدراسة الهندسة ؟
على ماذا تعتمد دراسة الهندسة بالضبط ؟

ان تكوني فهمه في الرياضيات والفيزياء لانها هي الأساس.

هل دراسة الهندسة صعبه أم سهله ؟

شي أكيد صعبة لكن على حسب قدرة الشخص

ماذا تنصح لطالب لازال يدرس بالثانويه على تركيزه لبعض المواد من أجل دراسة الهندسه ؟

مثل ماقلت الرياضيات والفيزياء

كم مدة دراسة الهندسه ؟

عندنا في السعودية 5 سنوات ... سنة تحضيري للعلوم الأساسية والسنة الثانية هندسة عامة والباقي دراسة في التخصص


وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

:56:


----------



## Gloria (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على مروك طموح أنسآن ،،،


----------

